# looking for this bit



## Mark_M82 (May 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I have been looking for this rail and stile router bit but haven't had any luck finding it. Does anyone know the name of the profile or where to purchase it?

Also any suggestions on where to find the door pull bit?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Mark, really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!
Never seen that profile before,question can not tell from the picture but does the profile go all the way through the rail if not they may have add to it after it was glue up


----------



## IBUILD2 (Mar 27, 2014)

The profile looks great. Seems to have more relief that most i have seen. I to would be intrested in informatiion on capturing one


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The rail and stile pattern looks like a classical profile. Classic Rail & Stile Set - Lee Valley Tools I know other makers have it but Lee Valley's are the only ones that come up in a search. I've seen the door pull design too. Try looking through online catalogs for door pulls or go through ebay's router bit sections in Home and Garden/tools or Business and Industrial headings.


----------



## Mark_M82 (May 18, 2014)

Hi guys,
Thanks fro the replies. I attached a couple photos of the cope cut. 

Chuck,
The classic bit set looks too rounded, this profile seems to look like two chamfer profiles.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

My first though was what Charles sugested, but upon closer inspection, it seems closer to the Southwestern profile of Eagle America, 185-1100 Southwestern Best Sellers - 2-Piece Stile And Rail Bit Sets


----------



## Mark_M82 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks Tom,
Very close to what I'm looking for. The profile looks like it's either beveled or chamfer though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

6pc. CMT Cove Cabinetmaking Set

==


----------



## Mark_M82 (May 18, 2014)

BJ,
That's an ogee bit.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Door edge bit.. MLCS #7854 is close.

MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits

I have a similar Freud bit. When I find the # I'' post it.

Good chance the rail and style profile was cut on a shaper, rather than a router. Looks like 1/2" tenon, 3/8" is the norm for router profiles, though I have seen 1/2". A standard roman ogee profile will be close, but won't likely match exactly.


----------



## Mark_M82 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks Duane,
That door pull will work for me.

Thanks everyone. I think I'm going to get quotes on get this bit made.


----------

